

TED Talks - James B. Glattfelder: Who controls the world? [video] - drucken
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgbqXsA62Qs
James Glattfelder studies complexity: how an interconnected system -- say, a swarm of birds -- is more than the sum of its parts. And complexity theory, it turns out, can reveal a lot about how the economy works. Glattfelder shares a groundbreaking study of how control flows through the global economy, and how concentration of power in the hands of a shockingly small number leaves us all vulnerable. (Filmed at TEDxZurich.)
======
drucken
The original paper: <http://arxiv.org/abs/1107.5728>

The "737" companies:
<http://ethz.focproject.net/docs/powerholderListFinal.xls>

